# Imported puppies must be healthy and 6 mo old/ New USDA regulation



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone heard about the new import rule?. So no more import puppies from Germany ha??? Isn't waiting till 6 months for a pup too much? How are breeders gonna deal with each puppy and their socialization issues? We'll, what ya all think about it?. 

USDA APHIS | News


----------



## Gib_laut (Jul 25, 2014)

I personally don't know very many people that import pups. Most dogs are imported for breeding purposes and green dogs imported for military purposes are older than 6 months.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Thinking this does not apply to people who are importing a pup for themselves. Here is why I think this: "This final rule applies to dogs intended for resale. It does not apply to dogs that are imported for research purposes, veterinary medical treatment, or for personal companions."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

who imports dogs for research purposes? is there a shortage here? and what does research mean? should I be scared to hear the answer?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

new legislation re - moving of dogs between USA and Canada 

here's that thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/current-dog-affairs/478794-important-change-legislation.html

this is anti breeder -- when the Eastern Bloc takes down its wall , we are making things difficult , putting up barriers .

This will affect the movement of genetics of dogs as things are more local .


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

carmspack said:


> new legislation re - moving of dogs between USA and Canada
> 
> here's that thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/current-dog-affairs/478794-important-change-legislation.html
> 
> ...


The 6 month rule doesn't affect puppies already sold to buyers in the States (which is what this rule is) it just says that people can't import puppies with the intention of reselling them. But the other change in legislation that they must have rabies vaccine (so must be at least 16 weeks) is total bull and will in the foreseeable future stop most breeders from even attempting.


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

Plus thought u could import from rabies free countries with vaccine rule. Isn't this mainly aimed at China's puppy mills?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

lalachka said:


> who imports dogs for research purposes? is there a shortage here? and what does research mean? should I be scared to hear the answer?


Yes, you should be scared -- you should also be brave enough to look into it. If you love dogs, the answer is worth knowing. Research labs _mostly_ use beagles. They typically are born in a lab, raised in a lab, and often die in a lab unless the lab management allows them be released to a rescue once the research is complete. You can learn more about the beagles in labs here: ARME's Beagle Freedom Project


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hls*

A while back lalachka I think there was a vivisection issue that was put out publicly. Yes this still happens, this is just the last time I remember hearing about it. There were protestors against Huntington life sciences for using beagles in expirements. You can google it if you want to find out more. Vivisection is still rampant.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Yes, you should be scared -- you should also be brave enough to look into it. If you love dogs, the answer is worth knowing. Research labs _mostly_ use beagles. They typically are born in a lab, raised in a lab, and often die in a lab unless the lab management allows them be released to a rescue once the research is complete. You can learn more about the beagles in labs here: ARME's Beagle Freedom Project


everything I buy is on that list. 
wow. is there not a way to test without animals? these are things I've been buying for years. what alternatives are there? no exaggeration. everything in my apt is tested on animals. 

how do they test? where can I read about that? I didn't see it on that site but I skimmed only

ETA this is the part that killed me. beagles are chosen because they're trusting of people. ooookkkkk


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

however , this has nothing to do with the import legislation.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

lalachka said:


> everything I buy is on that list.
> wow. is there not a way to test without animals? these are things I've been buying for years. what alternatives are there? no exaggeration. everything in my apt is tested on animals.
> 
> how do they test? where can I read about that? I didn't see it on that site but I skimmed only
> ...



Animal rights have made great in roads in forcing science to try and come up with other models to test on (like stem cells, etc). But the bottom line, is any new formulation of agriculture products or pharmaceuticals, for the most part, have to be tested on animals at this point in time. Animal rights organizations also have hindered science by using misinformation to play on the emotions of animal lovers. Today beagles are used because there is generations of controlled breeding and data on the beagles that are breed specifically for research. Otherwise, you would not be able to tell what is a genetic based adverse reaction or a product related reaction. Same thing with the mice, rabbits and rats, etc. In that same vein, the animals are treated as humanely as possible because companies want their products to test out safe. If an animal has problems due to stress (be it uncomfortable conditions, mean handling, etc) the animal is not going to do well and the product will not pass. Even weight loss is considered bad. Research is not always pretty and I hope scientist can come up with something besides animals to test on. But I don't have a lot of hope since they can't come up with an energy source that is not a fossil fuel.

BTW, all those products that label themselves as "never tested on animals" are skirting the truth, just like politics. The only way a product can go to market is if it has been tested on animals UNLESS the formulation is exactly the same as a product that has already been tested! Think skin cream and shampoo, for instance.

The times an animal from the pound, for example, might be used is mainly at universities that are demonstrating something maybe one time. I know they also have blood doner dogs that are well cared for. But like the zoo, what kind of life is living in a cage? Not good IMO. Then again, better than an abusive home (of which there are varying degrees).

Those are just some of the facts. If people really want to make a difference they need accurate information for starters and money to support science in finding solutions that don't involve animals.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dogs | Bringing an Animal into U.S. | Animal Importation | CDC

As of July 2014....

Looks about the same as when I dealt with importation of my dog in 2012.


SuperG


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

SuperG said:


> Dogs | Bringing an Animal into U.S. | Animal Importation | CDC
> 
> As of July 2014....
> 
> ...


I just imported a dog in June at 10 weeks. Now, under the "Proof of Rabbies" heading it states:
"These requirements apply equally to service animals such as guide dogs for the blind. Puppies must not be vaccinated against rabies before 3 months of age, so the youngest that a puppy can be imported into the United States is 4 months of age."

The 4 months of age thing is definitely new.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Probably because people did not follow the quarantine rule of 30 days on site. 

Possible a hassle of following up with people that imported multiple puppies in that did not follow what they signed for the CDC. Just had people meet them outside of cargo and off the import puppies go, with no restrictions.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Smithie86 said:


> Probably because people did not follow the quarantine rule of 30 days on site.
> 
> Possible a hassle of following up with people that imported multiple puppies in that did not follow what they signed for the CDC. Just had people meet them outside of cargo and off the import puppies go, with no restrictions.



I picked up my pup at cargo at the airport and do recall the quarantine period as you cite as part of the paperwork.

I suppose if the "middleman" was receiving the pups at the airport and then selling them to the final owner and did not observe the 30 day quarantine, it could pose a problem. But if the final owner received the dog at the airport and adhered to the 30 day quarantine, it should have been no problem.


SuperG


----------

